# Itunes 8.0-How to browse with Genre, Artist & Album window?



## Imola Ghost (Sep 15, 2007)

For some reason ever since I downloaded Itunes 8.0 on my Home PC, I can't get the 3 browsing windows to show up at the top. They were Genre, Artist, & Album windows located in line at the top and below those 3 windows were all of your music that you selected according to what category you were in.

Now on my Laptop PC running the same Itunes 8.0 I have those 3 windows for browsing. I don't know what is selected or checked but I can't get my Home PC to do this. It might have something to do with Apple's stupid Genius Bar but I have those turned off on both laptop PC and Home PC.

Can someone help me figure out why I can't browse Itunes the older way with those windows?

BTW, I just went thru the settings on both Laptop which is the way I want Itunes to look and compared it with my Home PC's Itunes and I cannot find any kind of setting or view that looks like my laptop itunes.

Basically I want my Home PC Itunes to look like the photo I am posting.


----------

